# OSB vs. Plywood TG subfloor



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> Dammit! Now I'm starting to think that Advantech might actually be a good product. I'm slow to change sometimes. I've always used ply instead of OSB whenever budget allows. I guess strides have been made in the technology. I remember when the first generation of OSB T&G came out. It was absolute crap. You could sneeze on it and it would swell up. NOFMA said no way for HW installs. When I re-sided my house (with Hardi) I used 1/2 ply to sheath the whole thing, instead of OSB. Cost me more, but I know it ain't falling off anytime soon.


Seriously, just try Advantech on a project. You won't ever use plywood again.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> I would have thought that glue and manufacturing technology would have improved with time rather than decline, but I haven't been around long. If you have to leave it out in the rain, I'd imagine osb would swell up and ruin even more quickly.


EPA got involved in making the glues inferior.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Only advantech for us. We don't use any plywood for framing anymore, just under dumpsters or to drive on.

There is a chance we are using some new product, Eco red?, but I am not sure. And it is only for a shear wall where we also need a fire rating.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> EPA got involved in making the glues inferior.


I don't believe it. Everything else they do is so helpful to us and the country.


----------

